# Texas Ebony---where??



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Ok, so I have wanted some from the first day Galvbay posted it up for me to drool over.....but I can not find it.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Bill looks like around Uvalde you could pick some up. It grows wild there LOL


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

They grow down in the valley, but not sure how far north they run.

http://aggie-horticulture.tamu.edu/ornamentals/natives/pithecellobiumflexicaule.htm


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

thanks...looked online...want some place local where I can get my hands on some....


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

I've picked up bowl blanks of it at Woodcrafters and Houston Hardwoods.

Jeff


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

They had a couple of pieces at Houston Hardwoods the other day. They were up stairs.


----------



## Suncoast Marine Works LLC (Aug 11, 2005)

i picked up a few pieces at the cutting edge the other day


----------



## dreamcaster (May 24, 2004)

May be trivia, but I read persimmon is an ebony.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

dreamcaster said:


> May be trivia, but I read persimmon is an ebony.


I think it is but heard it's a soft wood.


----------



## stonebreaker (Mar 2, 2008)

I have lots of it in three trunks, one approximately 18" in diameter, the other two smaller, BUT, I am a novice to woodturning and don't even know how to get it sawn into planks. Any suggestions? Also, does anyone know anyone in Cameron County that's a woodturner that would be willing to let me watch them?

The three trunks i mentioned were from trees i cut down on my property. It's been 2 years so they should be dry enough to work.


----------

